# Dixie Chicks ROCK!!!



## LindaL (Nov 10, 2006)

I went to see the Dixie Chicks concert tonight (2nd time I've seen them)...and they ROCK!!!! They put on such an awesome show!!! (Can't wait to see their movie, Shut Up and Sing, too...comes out this weekend).

:aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## C & C Farms (Nov 10, 2006)

Glad you had a great time!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Nov 10, 2006)

Glad you had fun! I think the best concert I have been to was Rascal Flates a couple months ago. There is nothing quite like a concert! I'll admit I am not a Dixie Chicks fan (their lead singers voice grates on my nerves) but I hear they put on one heck of a good show.

-Amy


----------



## capall beag (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh I love the Dixie Chicks!

I think they are so talented!

A concert that sounds like such fun......haven't been to one in years!


----------



## LindaL (Nov 10, 2006)

PocketPoniesVA said:


> Glad you had fun! I think the best concert I have been to was Rascal Flates a couple months ago. There is nothing quite like a concert! I'll admit I am not a Dixie Chicks fan (their lead singers voice grates on my nerves) but I hear they put on one heck of a good show.
> 
> -Amy



:new_shocked: Natalie has such an amazing voice...I could listen to it 24/7!


----------



## Sonya (Nov 10, 2006)

I always liked them musically until their controversial remarks...sure they have a right to their own opinion...it just erks me sometime when musicians/actors remark on politics...it's not their field of expertise and many people who idolize these stars believe every word they say...lately though, I've been thinking that Natalie hit the nail on the head with those remarks...but anyhow, I need to get their new cd. I have yet to hear any songs from it since they won't play them on the radio around here. They play their old stuff, but nothing from their latest CD.

Glad you had a good time. I was in Oklahoma City a few years ago and there is this very big country dance club (can't remember the name)..they always had live bands and one night the Dixie Chicks were playing (of course no one heard of them then, it was before they were famous)...we were going to go, but decided at the last minute to not go, I sure wish we would of went.


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL glad you had a good time, they have talent, but no brains....well atleast natalie.

And there record sales show it. but even though I dont like them, doesnt mean they can rock the house...lol


----------



## anoki (Nov 10, 2006)

I saw them back in August!! They totally rocked!!!! :aktion033:

I absolutely love the song "Not Ready to Make Nice"!!!!



:

And I can't wait to see their movie too!!!

~kathryn


----------



## justagirl (Nov 10, 2006)

I've seen them in concert several times and they've never failed to put on an AWESOME show .....but I agree...Natalie should just quit talking and just sing . :488:


----------



## susanne (Nov 10, 2006)

I think they're great, both for their music and for their courage. (And I'm not generally a country music fan).

Every citizen has both the right and the duty to speak out for what they believe to be right, especially in times when censorship is rife and too many keep quiet out of fear. When this occurred, anyone who said anything the least bit negative regarding the Iraq war or the president was pilloried for exercising freedom of speech. Bill Mahr's "Politically Incorrect" tv show was pulled from broadcast television, and many were deemed unpatriotic for daring to disagree.

A public figure has no more and no less right or duty to speak their mind. Does being a celebrity automatically eliminate their right to speak freely? If anything, they have more to lose financially. The Dixie Chicks are an example of putting your money where your mouth is...even after public rebuke, they stuck to their guns.


----------



## TangoMango (Nov 10, 2006)

PocketPoniesVA said:


> Glad you had fun! I think the best concert I have been to was Rascal Flates a couple months ago. There is nothing quite like a concert! I'll admit I am not a Dixie Chicks fan (their lead singers voice grates on my nerves) but I hear they put on one heck of a good show.
> 
> -Amy


I TOTALLY agree with Amy.. I cant STAND her voice. I cant change the station fast enough, when they USED to play them. And then came the ridiculous remarks.. I say, shut up and Sin.... well, no, dont even sing... UGH..

I cant stand Lee ann womacks voice either. OR Dolly Parton...

Glad you had a good time at the concert though.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Nov 10, 2006)

OMG I am so jelous! I love the chicks they are by far my favorite! There not coming to Utah so I won't be able to see them but out of all there concerts this one I wanted to see the most! I have been to there concert 2 times before and it was just AWSOME! They are so talented not just singing but instrmentaly!

I love how they have stood there ground and won't change there mind for anything. And for anyone who says they need to shut up and sing. Its rudiculous!! Who do you think brought this whole thing on? Most of the bush people. Im almost 100% sure if America wouldn't have made such a big deal out of it those 15 words would have been all they said about it. I am glad that america got so upset by it cause I absolutly LOVE there new CD and no artist can every put anything out like that! its absolutly amazing.

I can totally understand why she said what she said. it was a couple of nights before we were going to bomb Iraq and alot of those countrys over where they were think we are all united and are all for bush, and she was just letting them now because we are from America dosen't mean we are for bombing Iraq and behind bush. It makes perfect cents! And as someone else said it looks like they hit the nail on the head

Oh I shouldn't even get started!!!!

I just love everything about them, and how everyone thinks they were gone and then they just show up and blow everyone away!

Gage


----------



## Sonya (Nov 10, 2006)

Since we got on the subject of them and their actions...it's not so much what she said that concert night..



> public figure has no more and no less right or duty to speak their mind. Does being a celebrity automatically eliminate their right to speak freely? If anything, they have more to lose financially. The Dixie Chicks are an example of putting your money where your mouth is...even after public rebuke, they stuck to their guns.


It's more of the whinning they did after people boycotted them. The majority of country music listeners are devote republicans (of course not all) and they basically dissed their own fans and then they whinned and cried about it when people boycotted them...not financially smart on their part.

It seems they are slowly making a come-back. I do like their music, but I would be p.o.ed if I paid good money to go their concert to hear them sing...and what I heard was their political views, regardless of wether I agreed with them or not.


----------



## TangoMango (Nov 10, 2006)

~Palomino~ said:


> OMG I am so jelous! I love the chicks they are by far my favorite! There not coming to Utah so I won't be able to see them but out of all there concerts this one I wanted to see the most! I have been to there concert 2 times before and it was just AWSOME! They are so talented not just singing but instrmentaly!
> 
> I love how they have stood there ground and won't change there mind for anything. And for anyone who says they need to shut up and sing. Its rudiculous!! Who do you think brought this whole thing on? Most of the bush people. Im almost 100% sure if America wouldn't have made such a big deal out of it those 15 words would have been all they said about it. I am glad that america got so upset by it cause I absolutly LOVE there new CD and no artist can every put anything out like that! its absolutly amazing.
> 
> ...


Gage, so, according to you, Im rIdiculous for voicing my opinion? HOw ironic.....



:


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Nov 10, 2006)

TangoMango said:


> ~Palomino~ said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I am so jelous! I love the chicks they are by far my favorite! There not coming to Utah so I won't be able to see them but out of all there concerts this one I wanted to see the most! I have been to there concert 2 times before and it was just AWSOME! They are so talented not just singing but instrmentaly!
> ...


No - But I do think its very hypocritical....

Gage


----------



## susanne (Nov 10, 2006)

Everyone has a right to voice their opinion, no matter what it may be.

I applaud the Dixie Chicks, but their detractors have every right to express their opinion, whether verbally or by not buying their recordings. I may disagree, and disagree loudly, but I'll always support your right to speak your mind.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 10, 2006)

The chicks are HUGE up here in Canada ... but then, most Canadians would agree with what Natalie said!

Personally, I don't think she went far enough. I'm ashamed, as a human being, that George W. Bush ever rose above the occupation of janitor. And Lord knows he'd screw that up too, given the chance.

I own several of their CDs and they're in regular rotation in my car and in the house. The new CD is awesome!


----------



## minih (Nov 11, 2006)

> The majority of country music listeners are devote republicans


Maybe up north where you are, but from "where I come from"............ :nono:

:bgrin love that Alan Jackson


----------



## susanne (Nov 11, 2006)

As I've said all along, George Bush proves that your mother was right...

........ANYONE can become president!


----------



## Pepipony (Nov 11, 2006)

Its hypoctitical when people complain about a singer that voices an opinion opposite their own, and says they should keep their mouths shut. Then says nothing about another singer who voices their opinion, but since its the same as the listener, its ok



: Its hypocritical to say they can speak through their songs, but not in a speech per se. Just because they are singers, doesnt mean they havent put thought behind their words. Seems like politicians need to follow their lead. Speak what is on your mind and not what you think we need to hear.

I think the Chicks Rock. Doesnt matter to me that they voiced their thoughts, seems other were doing the like. Glad they stood their ground since as it turns out, they were right. They just were right a little before others thought so. Kinda makes you wonder doesnt it?

As for Bush. People forget how Republicans flipped out about Clintons pot use or whatever. But dont seem to recall that Bush was a Coke addict and an alcoholic. But, since he is their candidate, that all is just fine and dandy.


----------



## shminifancier (Nov 11, 2006)

Glad you liked the concert.

The only thing I would be doing with their CDs is not playing them but by Shooting them while shooting my shotgun in skeet practice. :risa_suelos:


----------



## TangoMango (Nov 11, 2006)

Pepipony said:


> Its hypoctitical when people complain about a singer that voices an opinion opposite their own, and says they should keep their mouths shut. Then says nothing about another singer who voices their opinion, but since its the same as the listener, its ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pepipony, that was exactly my point.



: It was stated that I was ridiculous for voicing my opinion, on a topic ABOUT the subject.

Although, I disagree with them spouting off at a concert. The people were there to hear them sing, not hear their politcal views. I would be pretty ticked off, if I had spent money for a concert, ANY concert, and had to listen to the groups opinions on something, whether it was about abortion, drugs, or politics.

BTW, who was he other singer/group you were referring to?

And trust me , I HATED the Chickie Dixs way before they spewed their "opinion"

And I have no problem with Clintons pot use, my problem was him LYING under OATH... What a role model..



shminifancier said:


> Glad you liked the concert.
> 
> The only thing I would be doing with their CDs is not playing them but by Shooting them while shooting my shotgun in skeet practice. :risa_suelos:


:aktion033: :aktion033: Oh, I have a few other ideas for their CDs *ahem*



:


----------



## Pepipony (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, really ticked me off that he lied under oath as well. But at least it was about an affair and that should have been between he and his wife. Now we have an entire administration ( feel sorry for Powell, no wonder he ran the second he could) who lied or falsified stuff that has caused a few thousand soldiers to be killed and destabilized an entire region. Seems that since it wasnt under oath, then its not considered as a bad thing. That ticks me off even more. Talk about role models.



:

Toby Keith is the other singer. He has that song 'boot in your 'bum' LOL Think there was another but I dont listen to country much.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Nov 11, 2006)

TangoMango said:


> Pepipony said:
> 
> 
> > Its hypoctitical when people complain about a singer that voices an opinion opposite their own, and says they should keep their mouths shut. Then says nothing about another singer who voices their opinion, but since its the same as the listener, its ok
> ...


When I said ridiculous, I wasn't directing it at you... So don't go thinking that. I think its rediculous and at the same time hypocritical to go around saying they need to shut there mouth and not voice there opinion, but at the same time you are voicing your opinion about it. I have NO problem with people who disagree with them or they just don't like them just because its not there taste but it does get to me when people voice there opinion that they think they need to keep there opinion to there selves when at the same time they are voicing there opinions! Im sure it hurts them alot for people to buy there CD's and smash them... Its still so funny that they are one of the leading groups in the country....

Gage


----------



## TangoMango (Nov 11, 2006)

~Palomino~ said:


> TangoMango said:
> 
> 
> > Pepipony said:
> ...



Umm, well, I think you might want to look into that Gage. The leading group thing, that is, they cancelled a bunch of tour dates because tickets sales were so poor.

Now off the politcal soapbox.

Rascal flatts, NOw there is a leading group!



: :aktion033:


----------



## susanne (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't use pop music or concert ticket sales to measure public opinion, especially about George the Lesser and his war -- the recent election is quite clear in this regard.

As to the concept of "shut up and sing," I MUCH prefer musicians, actors and other artists who care about what is going on in the world around them and voice their opinions. Much, if not most, great art, music and film make strong statements of the artist's beliefs. Consider Picasso's Guernica, which voiced the artist's outrage at the atrocities of war.

All that is necessary for evil to succeed is for good men to do nothing. This is especially true of artists.

To keep quiet about what one believes and perform one's art in a vaccuum is as wrong as that to which they object.

Whether I agree with them or not, I LOVE to hear performers of all ilk expressing their beliefs. If nothing else, it makes me think and clarify my own opinions. Even if I disagree vehemently, I consider my money well spent.


----------



## Cimarron (Nov 12, 2006)

I sold my Dixie Chicks CDs at a garage sale! Enough said!!!


----------



## lvponies (Nov 12, 2006)

I LOVE the Dixie Chicks!! Their political opinions mean nothing to me. They have every right to express their views as I do. How they feel politically has nothing to do with whether or not I enjoy their music. I'm not going to boycott them when they have every right to express their thoughts. I can agree or disagree and love or hate their music as I want because I live in America!!!

I would love to go to one of their concerts!!!



:


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Nov 12, 2006)

TangoMango said:


> ~Palomino~ said:
> 
> 
> > TangoMango said:
> ...


And those were republican states and there new CD isn't so much country anymore so they lost alot of fans that way. But they were #1 for selling albums when it came out and they beat there own record of selling CD's so I think they are doing just fine without the republican states!!

Rascal Flatts are good! Nothing amazing to me and everytime they come on my mom thinks its a girl singing!!!

Gage


----------



## Sonya (Nov 12, 2006)

> And those were republican states and there new CD isn't so much country anymore so they lost alot of fans that way. But they were #1 for selling albums when it came out and they beat there own record of selling CD's so I think they are doing just fine without the republican state


hmm, not that I want to argue...but exactly where did you find this info??? Last article I heard about their sales (regardless of what state - I live in Michigan -very democratic state and they hardly play them at all anymore, and have never played music from their latest cd) was that the only reason they were even around is because Target backed them tremendously and without the Target endorsement their label was going to try to drop them. The majority of their peers in the country music industry boycotted them as well as fans.

It doesn't matter either way. They are talented without a doubt or they would not of gotten as far as they did in the first place. I still think they're not too smart...and they probably should just shut up and sing if they want to save their careers.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Nov 12, 2006)

Frankly, I don't consider their opinions as something of interest. If they had a poli sci background I might have turned an ear but they are just plain old disgruntled citizens like many others and I'm not about to listen to their tripe either let alone pay for it.

I'd no sooner think them valid one way or the other and when I go to a concert or other venue to hear music that's what I'm paying for. It's as bad as going to a John Lyons clinic at $125 a pop to hear his testimony about Jesus.



: Not going there to hear his version of Christianity for my money just there to learn about horses! So yah, I have to agree with the shut up and sing aspect. :aktion033:


----------



## TangoMango (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot about this little tidbit of nonsense...

This was on yahoo news sometime around June of this year..

Quoted from online yahoo article.

"Then Maines got right down to the crux of the matter. "The entire country may disagree with me, but I don't understand the necessity for patriotism. Why do you have to be a patriot? About what? This land is our land? Why? You can like where you live and like your life, but as for loving the whole country . . . I don't see why people care about patriotism." :no:


----------



## Pepipony (Nov 12, 2006)

If I recall right, that so called quote was a satire of the real letter from her. In other words, them aint her words LOL

Cracks me up that people get all huffy when she said that about Bush, but forget what was being said about Clinton. Ya know, the guy who cheated on his wife, not the guy who started his own little War.

As long as their is thought behind what is being said, I cant blame them for saying it. Its when they follow party lines and say things because it the party thing that gets me. Bush is an idiot, I am ashamed he our President, heck I was ashamed he made Governor. I feel sorry for all the Republicans that just got voted out of office, bet some were good at their jobs. They just ended up getting the ax when it should have been Bush.


----------



## TangoMango (Nov 12, 2006)

Yahoo news stated these were indeed her words. No mention of it being satirical..

And also yahoo music, different article, same quotes.

There must be something about being overseas that really gets the Dixie Chicks talking. Group members Emily Robison and Natalie Maines have now taken on the subject of patriotism, and apparently they're as big of fans of it as they are President Bush.

In an interview with UK's Telegraph newspaper, Robison accused some country artists of jumping on the anti-Chicks bandwagon to further their own careers. She said, "A lot of artists cashed in on being against what we said or what we stood for because that was promoting their career, which was a horrible thing to do. A lot of pandering started going on, and you'd see soldiers and the American flag in every video. It became a sickening display of ultra-patriotism."

Maines continued, "The entire country may disagree with me, but I don't understand the necessity for patriotism. Why do you have to be a patriot? About what? This land is our land? Why? You can like where you live and like your life, but as for loving the whole country... I don't see why people care about patriotism."


----------



## Jenn (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow ... reading this thread (which went WAY off the original topic), it is very apparent how BRAINWASHED many Americans are. Y'all need to get outside your country, outside your own little worlds for awhile. For the love of God, STOP watching American news stations! If you really want to know what's going on in the world - propaganda free - watch Canadian news or British news.

We get American channels on our satellite, but to us, the propaganda and brainwashing and "Yay America! Let's fight needless wars! We are awesome! Go America! Wooooooh! Go into the military, it's terrific! Yeah! Let's kick some @ss! Wooooooh!" messages are just funny. I can't believe American citizens are actually buying into it! Wake up people!

The rest of the world no longer views America as the greatest country in the world, but rather as the world's biggest running joke. Many countries view America as the world's biggest terrorist nation. Bash me if you want, but it's true.

Celebrities use their own star power to promote their causes ... and are often enlisted by political parties to promote a message. As sad as that is, it works. Gets your attention, doesn't it? Hey, I'd rather watch a good-looking celebrity yack about something then some ugly politician. Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie, Ben Affleck, Bono, Oprah Winfrey, Toby Keith, Paul McCartney ... just a few examples of celebrities who use their position to get a message across, whether it's political or for the benefit of starving nations.

Ahhhh ... I don't know why I bother. No one's listening to me anyway. Maybe I need to be famous.


----------



## TangoMango (Nov 12, 2006)

Jenn said:


> Wow ... reading this thread (which went WAY off the original topic), it is very apparent how BRAINWASHED many Americans are. Y'all need to get outside your country, outside your own little worlds for awhile. For the love of God, STOP watching American news stations! If you really want to know what's going on in the world - propaganda free - watch Canadian news or British news.
> 
> We get American channels on our satellite, but to us, the propaganda and brainwashing and "Yay America! Let's fight needless wars! We are awesome! Go America! Wooooooh! Go into the military, it's terrific! Yeah! Let's kick some @ss! Wooooooh!" messages are just funny. I can't believe American citizens are actually buying into it! Wake up people!
> 
> ...



Wow, Im not even going to touch this crap with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 12, 2006)

> We get American channels on our satellite, but to us, the propaganda and brainwashing and "Yay America! Let's fight needless wars! We are awesome! Go America! Wooooooh! Go into the military, it's terrific! Yeah! Let's kick some @ss! Wooooooh!" messages are just funny. I can't believe American citizens are actually buying into it! Wake up people!
> 
> The rest of the world no longer views America as the greatest country in the world, but rather as the world's biggest running joke. Many countries view America as the world's biggest terrorist nation. Bash me if you want, but it's true.


You are right...the thread did get way off topic...as far as these comments...Over there you see and hear what YOUR GOVT. wants you to believe. Not much different than here really, just a different message. I hardly believe that Canadian media is any more believable than U.S. media.

Not to mention...I don't see anyone on here bashing anyone elses country, so I don't think you should do it either! I AM patriotic and very proud to be!


----------



## TangoMango (Nov 12, 2006)

Very well said Sonya! :aktion033: And isnt it amazing how many of these "American bashing" countries, come running to the US, when they need disaster relief money and/or man power.


----------



## CAM (Nov 12, 2006)

Glad you had a good time Linda. I bet they put on a good concert.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Nov 12, 2006)

Jenn said:


> Wow ... reading this thread (which went WAY off the original topic), it is very apparent how BRAINWASHED many Americans are. Y'all need to get outside your country, outside your own little worlds for awhile. For the love of God, STOP watching American news stations! If you really want to know what's going on in the world - propaganda free - watch Canadian news or British news.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ahhhh ... I don't know why I bother. No one's listening to me anyway. Maybe I need to be famous.


Jenn you always crack me up--Canadian news propaganda free?

I read news from all over the world on several sites and they don't spend half the time you imagine rambling on about us unless your news source is Al Jazerra, which is quite popular in Canada I hear



:


----------



## Pepipony (Nov 12, 2006)

Cant recall who said it, think Twain, " Patriotism is loving your country all the time and the government when it deserves it"

I was in Europe spring of '03 and was shocked at the difference in news. Can honestly say that I didnt meet a single person there who liked Bush. Yes I know that all news, including FOX, is slanted, so one has to see it all then go from there. Wish people would watch the news, listen to what the politicians say ( said) and then see what they do (did).

I know people say who cares what other countries think about ours or our President. But it does matter. We arent the only people in the world and our actions matter. Just ask the families of the 150,000 Iraquis that we have killed in the last few years. Remember, we went over there because someone took out 3,000 Americans. Because of our actions the UN is now powerless. Again, people dont like the UN, but they sure do holler and want them to do something about N.K. Bush took their power away. If we dont have to listen to them, why does anyone else?


----------



## Jenn (Nov 12, 2006)

LOL Triggy!

I think one of the biggest differences between Canada and the US is that in the US, it's "not patriotic" to bash your politicians. In Canada, it's a national past time. Canadians KNOW our politicians are crooks and morons. That's why they're politicians - they're too useless to be anything else!

Our regular news channels often mock the government and for well over a decade, we've had satirical shows dedicated to mocking the government. Where do you think Jon Stewart got the idea from?

Yeah, I'd say we're relatively propaganda-free.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 13, 2006)

> Our regular news channels often mock the government and for well over a decade, we've had satirical shows dedicated to mocking the government


Good to know Canada is contributing to the world politically....




:

I have an idea...lets send the "chicks" to Canada where they can live in a non-patriotic, propaganda free society...where they can flap their beaks as much as they want and no one will give a rat's behind!


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Nov 13, 2006)

Pepipony said:


> Just ask the families of the 150,000 Iraquis that we have killed in the last few years. Remember, we went over there because someone took out 3,000 Americans. Because of our actions the UN is now powerless. Again, people dont like the UN, but they sure do holler and want them to do something about N.K. Bush took their power away. If we dont have to listen to them, why does anyone else?


Pepi, It wasn't about going over there because someone took out 3,000 Americans. It was because it was an act of war perpetrated on our soil regardless of the death toll. Any country willing to harbor and promote terrorism to produce something like that deserves some serious butt kicking and the Iraqis and other surrounding countries are notorious for harboring and promoting terrorists. You can't always sort the chaff from the wheat in war and while I'm deeply distressed the average Iraqi citizen has to live in this mess, it's not unusual for them to be killed regularly by their own countrymen at a rate higher than by US forces could do in years. Kind of ironic isn't it?

As for the UN it has always been powerless, no one had to do that for them they have a long glorious history of being ineffectual.

Oh and Sonya, I tried sending the chicks bus tickets to Canada but they couldn't go, said something about them not wanting them either. Ah well too bad Canada's loss.



:

Actually, it's ALL the Dixie Chicks fault. I had to make sure I kept it on topic :lol:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 13, 2006)

I CAN'T STAND IT, I HAVE TO POST...I DO NOT LIKE WHAT THE CHICKS SAID OR HOW THEY HANDLED IT AFTERWARD BUT I DO LIKE THEIR MUSIC! THEY HAVE EVERY RIGHT TO SPEAK THEIR MIND AND I HAVE EVERY RIGHT TO THINK THEY ARE IDIOTS FOR DOING SO. RADIO HERE DOESN'T PLAY THEM ANYMORE BUT I BOUGHT THE ALBUM.

AS FAR AS THE U.S. BEING THE WORLDS BIGGEST JOKE, WELL, I BARELY HAVE WORDS (OR WORDS I CAN POST :lol: ) I GUESS THE THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE TRYING TO OR DYING TO GET HERE, HAVEN'T HEARD WE'RE A JOKE YET. :no: 2 WORDS...RUDE EHH!



NIKKI


----------



## Jenn (Nov 13, 2006)

Sonya said:


> I have an idea...lets send the "chicks" to Canada where they can live in a non-patriotic, propaganda free society...where they can flap their beaks as much as they want and no one will give a rat's behind!


We'll take them! Canada loves the Chicks. Their popularity increased exponentially here after they bashed George Bush and their new album is selling extremely well north of the border. Anybody who isn't afraid to speak their mind is more than welcome in Canada.

As for the States' immigration problems, it's funny how y'all are going to build a big fence to keep Mexican citizens out and you have other patrols to also keep out the Cubans. In Canada, we welcome immigrants and are a truly multi-cultural society.

And yet, not one wants to blow up Canada AND our citizens are welcomed in every country of the world. Last time I checked, Americans traveling abroad will often claim to be Canadian and wear a Canadian flag on their clothing and luggage. You never see a Canadian claiming to be American. Funny, huh?


----------



## Sonya (Nov 13, 2006)

> not one wants to blow up Canada AND our citizens are welcomed in every country of the world.
> 
> 
> > That's because in most parts of the world they think Canada is part of the U.S. since Canada has been riding on Uncle Sam's coat tails for so long!
> ...


----------



## Jenn (Nov 13, 2006)

Sonya said:


> That's because in most parts of the world they think Canada is part of the U.S. since Canada has been riding on Uncle Sam's coat tails for so long!


Actually, people in the rest of the world are pretty well-educated if they're educated at all and KNOW Canada is a very separate entity. (See my comment about Canadians being welcomed everywhere in the world and Americans impersonating Canadians so they don't get spat on or worse ...) Again, if Americans would look outside their little closed world every now and then, you'd know that.

I've found some of the most ignorant people in the world to be Americans, personally. And yes, I do know a LOT of people from other countries. (See my comment about Canada being multi-cultural ...)

The funny thing is that America needs Canada more than we need America. Man, if we turned off the water, grain, beef, natural gas, well-educated doctors and nurses, and 10% of your oil supply, y'all would be in trouble! Canada is pretty self-sufficient ... so if you want to disown us, go ahead. We'd probably be better off. We'll just take our more-oil-than-the-middle-east oil sands reserves and have fun on our own. Oh wait, that's why the American government LIKES Canada ...

Again, I don't know why I bother with my attempts to educate Americans. No one's listening anyway, but hey, I'm Canadian and I'm helpful. I have to try. (Honestly, American ego combined with blatant ignorance drives me nuts and I can't help myself - I have to say something!) :no:

Go ahead and continue to mock me. I know it's hard for you to argue with someone who's right.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 13, 2006)

Well Jen you are very much a hippocrite..preaching how everyone is entitled to their opinion, blah, blah, blah. But if it disagrees with yours...well then by golly, its wrong and we are all ignorant. I can state my opinions as well as yours and yes Canada has been riding on the coat tails of the U.S., that is my opinion. I will not even discuss how you feel about the U.S., because I really could care less. And until you show me facts about all your claims about Americans and your multitude of degrees in political science...then your opinion means absolutely nothing to me. I could go on and on about Canadians...believe me...I am in Michigan and encounter as many Canadians as I do Americans. But I choose not to judge someone simply by their country. If I judged all Canadians by your comments, then I certainly wouldn't have anything good to say at all, they must all be hippocritical and egotistical.



> Again, I don't know why I bother with my attempts to educate Americans. No one's listening anyway, but hey, I'm Canadian and I'm helpful. I have to try. (Honestly, American ego combined with blatant ignorance drives me nuts and I can't help myself - I have to say something!)



And you want to talk about ego.....I suppose everyone on this board needs educated by you...give me a break!

I never get into discussions like this on the forum, as they never go anywhere good and was debating on to even reply to your accusations of my stupidity, but you are absolutely unbelievable....I sure am glad everyone in Canada is not like you....


----------



## Reble (Nov 13, 2006)

My mother always told us never discuss politics or religion,

unless you are wanting to argue



:


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Nov 13, 2006)

I am no longer offended by Jennâ€™s opinions, sheâ€™s an outstanding person and speaks what she believes, even if I think sheâ€™s wrong



:. I remember my own outrageous views of the world during the Vietnam war era. Thank God most people mellow and learn to look at the world from all sides instead of the one that screams the loudest for attention. I hope in time her views soften as she gets older and often think of this quote when I encounter this much passion.

"Any man who is under 30, and is not a liberal, has not heart; and any man who is over 30, and is not a conservative, has no brains."

- Sir Winston Churchill

I hope to read Jennâ€™s posts on this forum when sheâ€™s 40, it will be interesting to see how perceptions change as life goes on. They already have in just a few years.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 13, 2006)

I LIVE 2 MINUTES FROM THE CANADIAN BOARDER AND SEE MANY CANADIANS. MY HUSBAND IS HAS DUAL CITIZENSHIP AS DOES MY DAUGHTER. I ALSO HAVE MANY CLOSE FRIENDS THAT I HAVE HAD FOR YEARS THAT LIVE IN CANADA. I WOULD HAVE TO SAY THAT THEY DO NOT HAVE THIS OPINION OF THE STATES.(MAYBE THATS WHY THEY ARE STILL MY FRIENDS



: ) I AM AMAZED THAT ANYONE WOULD JUDGE PEOPLE BY WHAT COUNTRY THEY LIVE



: .

WHEN WE DO HEAR A CANADIAN SPOUT OFF THIS KIND OF SILLINESS MY HUSBAND WILL LAUGH AND SAY "WE SHOULD JUST CUT THE BRIDGES AND LET CANADA FLOAT AWAY, WE CAN MAKE OUR OWN MAPLE SYRUP" :bgrin . REMEMBER HE IS A CANADIAN :bgrin !


----------



## Sonya (Nov 13, 2006)

Just wanted to add...since we got on the topic of immigration



> As for the States' immigration problems, it's funny how y'all are going to build a big fence to keep Mexican citizens out and you have other patrols to also keep out the Cubans. In Canada, we welcome immigrants and are a truly multi-cultural society.






> As of 2006, the United States accepts more legal immigrants as permanent residents than the rest of the world combined. [1]


this comes from the On-line Wikipedia - look it up if you like...

Wikipedia Online, then search for "immigration to the united states"...I couldn't get the whole link to copy for some reason.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 13, 2006)

Jenn said:


> As for the States' immigration problems, it's funny how y'all are going to build a big fence to keep Mexican citizens out and you have other patrols to also keep out the Cubans. In Canada, we welcome immigrants and are a truly multi-cultural society.


As a Texan, this is NOT true. We DON'T want to keep the LEGAL immigrates out- they are most welcome. It's the ILLEGAL immigrants we don't want. You know, the ones that sponge off of society. That drive illegally, since they have no insurance, so if you get hit, too bad. That suck up the resources for OUR people. And we are horribly afraid that someone will smuggle something in that can be used as a weapon of mass destruction.



> I've found some of the most ignorant people in the world to be Americans, personally. And yes, I do know a LOT of people from other countries. (See my comment about Canada being multi-cultural ...)


Funny, the time I went to Canada to pick up a horse, I found the Canadians to be the ignorant ones. *shrugs*

Lucy


----------



## Jenn (Nov 13, 2006)

Okay, I give up.

I did not ever say all Americans were ignorant or egotistical (but plenty of them are). When I attended the AMHA convention in Portland, OR a few years ago, I met a lot of really nice people. I love you Northwesters! Y'all are so mellow and liberal, you're practically Canadian already! I have plenty of friends in the States whom I respect very much. Of course, if you met them you'd discover they are Americans who think globally. (Personally, I think everyone should think globally. The world would be a better place.)

We thought it was funny, though, that at the convention we found it easier to communicate with the Germans than with the Texans. Even with the few German words we knew, and the smattering of English they knew, we got along great. We just couldn't get the hang of those Texas accents!



Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too said:


> I am no longer offended by Jennâ€™s opinions, sheâ€™s an outstanding person and speaks what she believes, even if I think sheâ€™s wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I think ...

Good thing I'm not a man, eh?

I have actually considered going into politics in the future, when my kids are grown and out of the house. Scary, huh?


----------



## TangoMango (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, the overwhelming support your fellow horse forum Candians are giving you is astounding. :new_shocked:

I say, if Canda wants the illegal immigrants, lets buy them all a plane ticket north, that, would be a he!! of a lot cheaper than supporting their useless butts.



:


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2006)

Of course, when Jenn and Kendra visited Portland for the AMHA convention, we all communicated beautifully -- there was no mistaking their screams of terror while I was driving!

Shirley, as for the Winston Churchill quote, I'll have to stretch the younger part to 60 or more -- I'm still a danged liberal at the age of 48...but then, I see nothing conservative in the Bush administration -- I think even most Republicans would prefer to distance themselves from him.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Nov 13, 2006)

Jenn said:


> Good thing I'm not a man, eh?
> 
> I have actually considered going into politics in the future, when my kids are grown and out of the house. Scary, huh?


Very welcome yes was meant to be a compliment. And hopefully most women tend to get it sooner than 30 and I'd bet you'll make a darned fine polititian but why set your sights so low. :lol: You'd make a great lobbyist and could make those hairballs dance to any tune you choose!



:

Susanne you may be danged liberal but you definately are not a stupid one. The combination can be even more deadly than Bush :lol:


----------



## Jenn (Nov 13, 2006)

TangoMango said:


> Wow, the overwhelming support your fellow horse forum Candians are giving you is astounding. :new_shocked:
> 
> I say, if Canda wants the illegal immigrants, lets buy them all a plane ticket north, that, would be a he!! of a lot cheaper than supporting their useless butts.
> 
> ...


Hey, other than me, most Canadians are too polite to disagree with anyone. Fortunately, I've got enough balls for the rest of the country.

We'd love to have your illegal immigrants. Give them winter coats and boots and send them our way! The Canadian economy is booming right now and we can't find enough people to work in the extremely well-paying oilfield, drive trucks, build houses etc., let alone fill the low-paying jobs like food service and shelf stocking. Here in Alberta, we're importing people from other provinces as fast as they can get here (one grocery chain is going as far as paying moving expenses, providing a vehicle and finding employees places to live - and that's just a grocery store!) and putting them right to work. The Canadian government is constantly going overseas to promote immigration to Canada at job fairs and immigration fairs. Just in our small community, we've recruited a British firefighter to be an instructor at our fire and emergency training school as well as German metal workers.

We'll even give them free health care. Because we're cool like that.

Oh, right. I forgot. I'm giving up on this thread.



Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too said:


> Very welcome yes was meant to be a compliment. And hopefully most women tend to get it sooner than 30 and I'd bet you'll make a darned fine polititian but why set your sights so low. :lol: You'd make a great lobbyist and could make those hairballs dance to any tune you choose!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figure by the time I'm 40 I'll be worn out and lazy - perfect for a career in politics!

I've done the lobbyist thing - ganged up on the government as part of a small special-interest group and got a bill passed and made law, even! It was fun. And just the other day I harassed a church until they changed their private-function breastfeeding policy. I know, it's not nice to harass churches but they were wrong and their policy was against the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms as well as the Human Rights Code. If they hadn't changed their policy and apologized to me I was tempted to organize a feed-in - call up all those other crazy breastfeeding mothers, take over their church and breastfeed our babies all over the place!

And I love Susanne. She's my favorite. I want to make her an honorary Canadian. She'd fit right in!


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2006)

Jenn, I'd be honored!

Gotta add, though...the Texans I've had the pleasure to meet in person -- Al (I didn't really meet Susan, but I'll include her), Tony, Dr. Pam (even if a newly minted Texan) and others who were at the convention -- were SONDERFUL, even if Al doesn't like salmon! We may have differing political points of view, but that just adds to the fun!


----------



## Jenn (Nov 13, 2006)

susanne said:


> Jenn, I'd be honored!
> 
> Gotta add, though...the Texans I've had the pleasure to meet in person -- Al (I didn't really meet Susan, but I'll include her), Tony, Dr. Pam (even if a newly minted Texan) and others who were at the convention -- were SONDERFUL, even if Al doesn't like salmon! We may have differing political points of view, but that just adds to the fun!


Oh, I enjoyed the Texans, just didn't understand half of what they were saying! I sat with Al when we all went out for supper.

(I don't like salmon either, but as a beef producer, fish is against my constitution. LOL!)


----------



## Pepipony (Nov 13, 2006)

Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too said:


> Pepipony said:
> 
> 
> > Just ask the families of the 150,000 Iraquis that we have killed in the last few years. Remember, we went over there because someone took out 3,000 Americans. Because of our actions the UN is now powerless. Again, people dont like the UN, but they sure do holler and want them to do something about N.K. Bush took their power away. If we dont have to listen to them, why does anyone else?
> ...




Huh? It wasnt because of taking out 3,00 americans, but because of an act of war? Well color me confused but wouldnt the act of war be the taking out of those 3,000 Americans? If we look back at what Bush stated or gave the impression of, he KNEW ( his words) that Saddam had WMDs. None were found. Most of what he stated as fact, that he knew, was wrong.

Right thing done for wrong reason is still wrong. Saddam was bad, no doubt about it. But dont use one thing as an excuse to do another. I kinda imagine that the families of those killed in Iraq arent saying 'well, gee, at least he/she was killed by an American and not Saddam'



: Dead is dead. And if we use Bush excuse of hitting them there so they dont come here, then you wont mind if the police bomb your/another neighborhood to take out that one bad guy. Same thing isnt it?


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Nov 13, 2006)

Pepipony said:


> [
> 
> Huh? It wasnt because of taking out 3,00 americans, but because of an act of war? Well color me confused but wouldnt the act of war be the taking out of those 3,000 Americans?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepipony (Nov 13, 2006)

It is the same thing. To think not isnt to not think the trail is logical, but to think that yours is the only way. We killed thousands of Iraquis in retribution for Afghanistans Al Queda which is led by a Saudi. Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11 and if you will actually hear what the Bush administration has said since, you would know that as fact. Also they admitted that Iraq had no WMDs. So in fact, the killing of their people for something done by others is the same as killing people in your neighborhood for something done by another. Only difference is since your neighborhood would be on American soil, there are laws against that. Since it was done on Iraq soil, then our Imperialist administration deems it ok. Thats sick. Its wrong and God willing these men ( and I use that term lightly) will be held accountable.

You are putting words in my mouth to suit your needs. I never said anything, not one word about not going after Al Queda. We should and in that vein if we had the troops in Afghanistan doing that, instead of Iraq, we would have gotten them by now instead of Saddam. Read what I write, not what you want to read into what I write. Isnt that what got Bush into Iraq as it was? Telling the intelligence people what to find instead of reading that they found?

That is not saying the troops are at fault. They arent, they are doing there job. It is their Commander in Chiefs fault and I would bet you that if his name was Clinton, Gore or Kerry, you would be flipping out about it all.

Patriotism isnt loving your government, they are just men and men are prone to being wrong. Patriotism is loving your country. Patriotism doesnt mean that to love the troops you have to love the reason's' behind what they are doing. Patriotism isnt the RIGHT of the President, he cannot hijak that word to make his cause just. His cause has to be just on its own. THANK GOD people finally realized that and did something about it.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 13, 2006)

Im sitting here laughing, because all I did was tell you all that I went to a concert and I loved it and this thread took on a life of its own, but its OK, because I know that the Dixie Chicks are of course very controversial, so I would expect the politics and both positive and negative feed back about how they voiced their opinions. My own personal opnion on them is that I agree with what they said/still say, I think they have a right to their own opinion and to be able to voice it the way they feel...and they still ROCK!!! :aktion033:



: :aktion033:


----------



## CharmedMinis (Nov 14, 2006)

Linda I'm glad you enjoyed the concert, I love the Chicks too!

Jenn, I agree with most of what you are saying, My family and I are among the Americans that have not been "brainwashed" for lack of a better term.

I have much I would like to say but will leave it at this.................

I just arrived back home from a 7 week long 9500 mile road trip, which took me through most states East of the Southwestern part of the U.S. I was also in Canada at Niagara for 3 days.

During my trip I heard at least a couple dozen people talking loud enough to be overheard saying words along the lines of "I'm ashamed to be a part of this country right now". Now those weren't the exact words they all said, but the word "ashamed" was the most commonly used word. I was shocked and pleased with this, maybe more people are waking up.

I'm definitely proud to be an American, I think I'm lucky to be from this country, but at this point in time, Yes I am ashamed to admit that I'm American, and there are too many reasons to list for why I feel that way.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Nov 14, 2006)

Pepipony said:


> It is the same thing. To think not isnt to not think the trail is logical, but to think that yours is the only way.
> 
> We killed thousands of Iraquis in retribution for Afghanistans Al Queda which is led by a Saudi. Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11 and if you will actually hear what the Bush administration has said since, you would know that as fact. Also they admitted that Iraq had no WMDs. So in fact, the killing of their people for something done by others is the same as killing people in your neighborhood for something done by another.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepipony (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh please, they voted him back in because he ran a fearmongering campaign. Considering they didnt vote him in the first time, he is lucky to have had the chance to run again. He ( Rove at the wheel) ran such a bs campaign full of so many falsehoods , that they are now part of lore , Swiftboating ? Bush scared everyone into thinking that Iraq was the root of all evil. They fell for it, hook line and sinker. However now that the truth is finally getting out, people have woke up and did what they could about it. They took his imperialist power away from him. NOW he wants to play with others and be bipartisan. Oh give me a break. What a petulant little brat he is.

Patriotism is NOT loving your government, its loving your country. BIG difference.

We brought a war to a country that had NOTHING to do with 9/11. Bush brought that war because he felt like it. Intelligence told him he was wrong, he didnt care. His bringing that War and killing all those innocents, is the same is the police bombing a street for one bad guy. You may argue law, but laws are made by men for their own purposes. What about morals?

I am ashamed of Bush the lesser. He has opened a big ol can of worms that he isnt smart enough to get out of. Heck, he wasnt smart enough to not open it. Now he wants help. Sure enough he wont take any responsibility for anything, now it will be the other guys fault. Man I hope they impeach his butt. Even better, maybe another country will bring charges against him like Germany wants to do with Rumsfeld.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Nov 14, 2006)

Pepipony said:


> Patriotism is NOT loving your government, its loving your country. BIG difference.



Go back and reread I said support not love and that IS a big difference. You sound way to caught up in this is for all this to come as the result of what a twit like Natalie Maines said.



: I'm glad I don't have to live with that kind of venom and hatred for something unlikely to change just because we'll soon get a new fruit loop at the wheel.


----------



## Pepipony (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not caught up by what Maines said. I am caught up by the twits that think because we have laws to protect us, we can then do whatever we want to those that dont. Hypocrits and people that say 'do as I say, not as I do' scare me. Least the one twit at the wheel has been taken off the road, so to speak.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 14, 2006)

> Yes I am ashamed to admit that I'm American, and there are too many reasons to list for why I feel that way.


maybe you should move to Canada then and become a citizen there!

I want to clarify I am not a Bush supporter. I totally disagree with most of what he's done. But I am not ashamed to be from America or to be an American, those that are...don't let the door hit ya where the good Lord split ya - then there will be room for the legal immigrants who want to be here.

Linda - glad you liked the concert. I am going to see Sara Evans on New Years Eve at a casino near us...I'm very excited. I saw her once a couple years ago when someone gave us free tickets, so now we are going to make it a tradition when she comes to town. I don't really like concerts for the most part and only go occasionally - I can't stand being stuffed in a hot room with a bunch of people. She is not one of my favorite artists, but I do like her. She's going throught some controversy too (nothing like the chicks though). It appears she has an overactive labito or her hubby does! My husbands friend who is going with us says....oh ya, she's single now...I'll be her rebound! He He!


----------



## mountain_waif (Nov 14, 2006)

> I'm glad I don't have to live with that kind of venom and hatred


I can't imagine being so hateful to someone you have never met and only know through the media....so mad as "to be ashamed to be an American". It is one thing to oppose someone's views but you are so far over the edge that this cannot be good for you.


----------



## shminifancier (Nov 14, 2006)

Might as well be friends with Canada, as well as Mexico, because just a few years down the road this will be ALL ONE country in the first place. Under the name of either just plain North America, Or North American Union. And That NAFTA Superhighway system being built 10 lanes 5 lanes in each direction Directly from with in Mexico into Canada. And Oh yes the currency with by called The Amero~! So might as well get along now things will be one in a few years.

Why do you think NO Party is willing to stop illegals from crossing into the USA,

And lets not Forget the Real ID coming Next year, and the USDAs NAIS this is all part of the 3 countries being one and was started way back in the 90s with the signing of NAFTA.

Oh you want to see what that highway will look like. Just go to the links below. And No border stop until Kansas City. That will be the First Port Of Call.

http://www.nascocorridor.com/

http://www.humanevents.com/article.php?id=15497

http://www.newswithviews.com/Kress/joe6.htm


----------

